# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  FRUTAS DESHIDRATADAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Las frutas deshidratadas son una interesante alternativa de negocio para alargar la vida útil de los productos frescos, y así poder contar con ellos en épocas donde no hay disponibilidad de los mismos.     
Si hay alguien interesado en frutas deshidratadas, podemos ofrecer mango, banano, piña, aguaymanto, coco, tomate, etc. También podemos brindar servicio de deshidratado en planta certificada ubicada en Piura.Temas similares: NECESITO FRUTAS DESHIDRATADAS PARA EXPORTACION VENDO PULPA DE FRUTAS Compramos frutas congeladas Frutas deshidratadas para mercado nacional Certificacion de frutas deshidratadas

----------


## joseluis87_

Hola Bruno. Tendré aprox una tonelada de higo negro que irá saliendo en el transcurso de febrero. Quisiera saber los costos y servicios que incluye la deshidratación. 
Saludos

----------


## marinogrijalba

Hola Bruno, tendré 1TM de arándano fresco en Trujillo con la idea de deshidratarlo; ¿alguna idea?.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, tendré 1TM de arándano fresco en Trujillo con la idea de deshidratarlo; ¿alguna idea?.

 Hola Marino, tal vez pueda ofrecerlo en fresco a una persona que me está solicitando, pero necesitaría más información detallada, precios y fotos del producto. 
La planta de deshidratado con la que trabajo en Piura está en plena campaña de mango, y está a full para brindar servicio en este momento. 
Saludos

----------


## Alvaradov

Hola estoy interesado en el negocio de frutas deshidratadas , alguien brinda asesoria para los procesos y posibles distribuidores de frutas organicas.
Gracias
Saludos.

----------


## joseluis87_

Respecto a asesoría, yo se que hay cursos libres en la UNALM

----------


## SaraYenque

te ofresco servicio de  deshidratado de frutas ver mi planta..          contacatar   agrolac6@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimada Sara, ¿dónde queda tu planta?, para evaluar dicha posibilidad. Saludos.

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

Bruno la planta esta en sullana  piura

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

Estimados amigos les comento que actualmente tengo stock de banano organico ( 7000 kls) , mango convencional  en slice (1500kls)  , convencional en cachetes, recorte de organico 1000kls, ver fotos abjuntas,
Piña acabo de despachar 12000 kls y no tengo materia prima aun por las lluvias pero si encaso requieren les estoy enviando fotos , datos abjuntos. 
quisiera saber cual es su interes.??  j.operaciones@maqfruexdelperu.com

----------


## gabriel.1

me gusta la fruta deshidratada pero que pasa con los nutrientes , no los pierde _???

----------


## jjlauluy

No, porque solo se retira el agua, los nutrientes se concentran en la fruta

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

No los pierde
sld

----------

